# How To Become A Licensed Medical Grower...



## TrueSmoker313 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just wanted to know where I could get information on becoming a licensed grower. Any information would be helpful. My state has currently passed Medical Marijuana Laws and I just wanted to know how I could get in on the ground floor.


----------



## panhead (Mar 19, 2014)

What state are you in , mmj laws & applications vary greatly from state to state .

If your asking how to make alot of cash by capitolizing on the new law by selling your product to dispensary's the guy's who are allready established growers with top product will lock up most dispensary's before you get a grow room up & running that constantly yeilds multiple strains .

In my case when Mich became legal i allready had a ton of grow experience & just had to set my grow up in a perpetual harvest , for the 1st year or two i was getting $300 a zip donations for bud & $30 a gram donations for bubble hash , sooner or later other growers end up giving away product for $100 a zip donations & wrecking it for all but the huge growers , also once dispensary's get established they allways set up their own grows & take less product from caregivers .

If your allready harvesting regulary start your own dispensary asap & invest all profit into getting distribution from manufacturers who sell smoking accesories such as pipes , vaporizers bongs ect , its also helpfull to stock grow supplys & grow lights so your a full service shop , contact local T-shirt printers & get them to stock your shop with mj related shirts on a consignment basis , everything i outlined is exactly how i got into legal distribution & in the end opening our own dispensary, which i have since sold my half to my partner .

If you dont have alot of working capital you can start a medical delievery service pretty cheap , you advertise in your local papers want ad's as well as small local papers , print up flyers & pay businesses to allow you to leave flyers on their counter ect , home delievery services allways demand the highest per gram profit margins vs store based businesses .

As how to become legal it depends on where you are , one thing is to get a grow going asap because they're are thousands of guys thinking the same as you , the earlybirds get the worms with mmj .


----------



## TrueSmoker313 (Mar 19, 2014)

Now this is some great advice...Im going to print it out and tack it to my fridge. Thanks Panhead....Oh and I live in Maryland, and 20 mins away from DC where they just opened up their first shop.


----------

